# Donkey Registry



## crackerjackjack (Oct 5, 2008)

I just recently bought another mini and she is registered with the International Miniatuare Donkey Registry. Does anyone know anything about them? My other two are registered with the AMDS


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 18, 2008)

Are there any donkeys out there registered with the IMDR?


----------

